
Researchers Use Game Theory to Identify Potential Problems for Bitcoin - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/525676/academics-spy-weaknesses-in-bitcoins-foundations/
======
deepblueocean
I did not previously know that there was work suggesting that mining is
naturally an oligopoly. People have suggested to me that mining may already be
a monopoly and that this could have been going on for a long time, with a
monopoly pool "laundering" its work through rented time on other pools. So
there are definitely interesting questions to consider in this area, including
questions about how a rational mining monopolist will want to behave.

